# Verknüpfung zeigt kein Ziel an



## KlaDi (18. März 2009)

Hallo,

sicher habt ihr das auch schonmal gesehen, wenn Ihr Euch die Eigenschaften einer Verknüpfung anseht wird das Ziel nicht angezeigt. Stattdessen ist das Feld nur ausgegraut und der Name der Anwendung steht dort. Wie kann ich trotzdem herausfinden auf welche Datei/Anwendung sich diese Verknüpfung bezieht? Und wie kann ich solche Verknüpfungen selbst erstellen?

gruß klaus.


----------



## airliner (20. März 2009)

Die Beziehung einer verknüpfung kannst du über die Win-interne Suche finden, einfach den Namen eintragen und los.

Und Verknüpfungen kannst du erstellen, indem du die rechte maustaste drückst und hälst und an einen anderen ort ziehst, da wird dir dann offeriert, ob du kopieren, verschieben, verknüpfen oder abbrechen willst.


----------

